# B-26 Marauder Instructions



## sunny91 (Apr 23, 2009)

the film will be in 5 parts, each part can be view.

Sunny


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great find!

I learned something already ..... losing electrical power on takeoff can be a bad thing!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice find, thanks.


----------



## dreif13 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tank you!!!!!! do you have how to fly b17 or b25?


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 23, 2009)

I will check about that, I am not shure to have it on my computer but I can find some place..

Sunny


----------



## dreif13 (Apr 23, 2009)

ok really tkx


----------



## <simon> (Apr 29, 2009)

What a find!! 

Fantastic Sunny!!

Thanks for showing us these videos, never seen them before..


----------



## marinf17 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank You !


----------



## merlin540 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for these!


----------

